# African grey knows when to say sorry?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

We all heard how smart parrots are but what do you make of this?

It's not amazing or anything but the other day our African grey was having a showing off moment where he was spitting his seeds everywhere and screeching. So we told him he has to be quiet and not screech. He then hung his head and said sorry. Didn't stop him mind, as he did it again right after,but we dont tell any other animal to not screech so how did he know when to say sorry? He hasn't said it before. 
My parrotlet said it a few times ages ago after she bit me,but then shed just laugh and do it again so I dont think he was copying that.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

BlackRose said:


> We all heard how smart parrots are but what do you make of this?
> 
> It's not amazing or anything but the other day our African grey was having a showing off moment where he was spitting his seeds everywhere and screeching. So we told him he has to be quiet and not screech. He then hung his head and said sorry. Didn't stop him mind, as he did it again right after,but we dont tell any other animal to not screech so how did he know when to say sorry? He hasn't said it before.
> My parrotlet said it a few times ages ago after she bit me,but then shed just laugh and do it again so I dont think he was copying that.


o honestly think they understand what they are saying more than people think, in the way of like knowing a good time to say sorry or my dads African grey laughs after he bites me


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

yes, our Grey knows what words mean what and when it is appropriate to use them.

He will throw bits of food off the kitchen work top followed by saying 'oops', then calls 'Megan' the dog so she can eat what he's thrown.


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

yes greys are very clever after the study done on alex the african grey proves it too.

my grey can almost hold a conversation sometimes, its quite scary how clever they are, everyone i tell about it dont believe me and think im strange, dont know why that is lol :crazy:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

yes they are incredibly clever, every morning when I uncover mine she says "hello!" she also laughs at funny things on the tv and things we say sometimes, its very weird lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

My grey says 'bye, guys' when I leave the room- but then I've been saying that to the birds for years :lol2: The Senegal now says it too.
Rills (the African grey) also says 's:censor:t!' when I drop anything (can't think where he got that from! :whistling2, shouts 'Shut up!' at the other birds when they are screeching, and tells the cat to 'F:censor: off'- he's not the politest of birds...


----------

